# Just set up my 10gallon.. new fish !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Im so excited, i just got new fish for my 10gallon tank, now i have
1 adult yellow/golden Angel
1 young Marble Angel
4 Neon Tetra
2 Albino Cory Cats

Ive got pics comming tonite !


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wonderful! But you do realize the angels will need a bigger tank right? also the corys should be in a group of 3 or more.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yup...angels should really have a 30 or larger. And from your other pictures, I saw that your 10 is a long. Angels should really have a tall. And as Lexus also said, you should have more corycats.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea i know, they are going to be there for now, and the cories i had only enough to get what i got, i want some of the cories that are green, so im gonna ge 2 of those soon


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

I GOT SOME PICTURES ! ! ! !

haha go to my webpage below on my sig. and look at the "10gallon" album 
if anyone can post them thatd be awsome, thanks ! 
hope you like them


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you have an adult angel in a 10g. wow you should really put him in your 40 instead.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree they need room to roam and a school


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So do you plan to move them into the other tank of yours? The tankmates can go peacfully with your angle! 
Well your tank looks neat!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

im not sure about the angels, the guy at the store said that he wont get too big sinse he is in a small place, hell grow not as fast. but the big tank im making a cichlid tank, so i dont think he can go in there right ?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, your angel won't grow up and blow the tank out.... yes but you know, he's kinda picky guy so a small home (and he's also picky to the changes) , being lonely can stress him. So it's ideal to put him in a biggrer tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hey your tank looks nice! are you planning on putting live plants in there?


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Remeber your angel may not grow externally but internally he will continue to grow. So just remeber that, dont want organs spewing out in his tiny body.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea i had the larger angel for 7 months and when i got him he was about the same size as my smaller one and thats not too much bigger. but yea i will have to wait to see about getting a larger tank.
im not sure about getting live plants, i do need something else in the tank, i have a cocnut cave i made and i washed it all out, is that enough to put it in ? i dont like fake things like the castle, so i might get a live plants or something else.. ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yankee boy said:


> Remeber your angel may not grow externally but internally he will continue to grow. So just remeber that, dont want organs spewing out in his tiny body.


ive always heard this, but never seen any proof. got a valuable source?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think what the guy at your lfs was basically saying that you will stunt the fishes growth, but he put it more indirectly. you should get rid of the angel if you dont want him in your 40, he really should be in a much larger tank.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with what everyone says about the angel. You've got two of them in there? That's no good. They get pretty big and need a lot of vertical space.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hmmm hmmm my girlfriend will be very dissapointed hahaha she just thought they were "cute" and they guy said they would fit, so i said ok. but we might make a trip back and trade them in. they are really cool though, i love those fish already


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, i would take that trip since you dont want to put him in your 40. even then they should be in a 55.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well aren't angels cichlids? Even if they aren't i think they'll work in a cichlid tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the other fish he plans on getting may be fin nippers though


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

good point i didn't think of that bsmith what are the other cichlids in the 40?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he said in another thread that he was getting african cichlids. Angels are south american. They need completely different water conditions.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Angels cant be kept with other cichlids unless they are Rams from my knowledge. The angels will be stunted but will continue to grow wether or not it is a small tank. I got my angels less than a year ago and they are the size of my hand.


----------

